# Something big at MWSF?!



## MacLegacy (Dec 24, 2002)

www.looprumors.com, the crystall ball sees everything 

but for those lazy persons who can't click a link, I'll copy and paste it here 


12/23  Just a little food for thoughtApple has been very tightlipped about their plans for the upcoming Macworld Expo. Being secretive is par for the course when it comes to Apple announcing new products, but this January, somethings cooking. There are several signs of a higher level of security than in Expos past. First and most important - Apple was adamant about participating in the January event, even though they have not committed to any future participation with Expo producer IDG. Apple needs a forum of this magnitude if they plan to make any substantial announcement. Weve heard that the word around Infinite Loop is that nothing leaks this time - nothing. And we know that at last years introduction of the flat panel iMac, Steve Jobs criticized organizers poor planning for allowing Time magazine to steal the bang from his keynote by distributing copies of the magazine sporting the new iMac on its cover - before it was introduced. Finally, we know that Jobs is well overdue for another innovative, groundbreaking announcement.

I find this pretty interesting, higher security and we haven't heard about leaks either did we this time? I think it would be pretty cool to have a big announcement !

Personally, even though I can't afford anything just now, I would like new PowerMacs and a new digital device, among other things. 

I don't really mean this thread to become overrun with personal predictions, mostly logical comments about that article please!


----------



## kendall (Dec 24, 2002)

keep the rumors coming and the expectations soaring.  you're only setting yourself for major disappointment!


----------



## MacLegacy (Dec 24, 2002)

Yeah, I know the best thing to tell ourselves is that it won't be anything great, if it isn't then you'll have known, and if it is then you're happy!


----------



## Silasthemac (Dec 24, 2002)

Bluetooth Keyboards and Mice on everything!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xaqintosh (Dec 24, 2002)

hopefully new FASTER  chips, powerpc 970 anyone?


----------



## Jason (Dec 24, 2002)

i feel bad for apple... every 6 months they have the pressure of having to come up with something groundbreaking and amazing or they dissapoint their customers...

sucks


----------



## MacLegacy (Dec 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuddahBobb _
> *i feel bad for apple... every 6 months they have the pressure of having to come up with something groundbreaking and amazing or they dissapoint their customers...
> 
> sucks  *



seen from that point of view, it does suck!


----------



## ScottW (Dec 24, 2002)

Well, this year I plan on buying a new Mac, it could be March, it could be October, but either way, I hope something "ground breaking" comes out this year. It will be the difference on if I go with a Powerbook or a Desktop.


----------



## Jason (Dec 24, 2002)

i dont disagree with that...

but there is a difference between hoping and expecting, most mac fans expect amazing things all the time, when quite frankly its a hard thing to do


----------



## tmcmanamey (Dec 26, 2002)

I would imagine it's about time for them to have wireless keyboards and mice.  I don't know about anyone else, but I liked it when they had the power button on the keyboard.  They decided to put everything else on the keyboard, why not the power button too?

Tim


----------



## Vyper (Dec 26, 2002)

_Maybe nothing's getting out because they scared the crap out of the employees when they threw the book at that employee who was leaking info_


----------



## cfleck (Dec 26, 2002)

"Maybe nothing's getting out because they scared the crap out of the employees when they threw the book at that employee who was leaking info"

yeah, i know that would freak me out.  wait no.  what the heck?  what does that have to do with anything?


----------



## fryke (Dec 26, 2002)

There has been quite some talk already. Afaik, we'll see iMacs and eMacs, iPods and some iApplications (and/or updates). the PowerMacs will be about a month late. Isn't that enough of data to start from?


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *There has been quite some talk already. Afaik, we'll see iMacs and eMacs, iPods and some iApplications (and/or updates). the PowerMacs will be about a month late. Isn't that enough of data to start from?  *



What date is it in January?! ... Sorry, don't bash me, i jus dunno!  

Neyo


----------



## Hobeaux (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *What date is it in January?! ... Sorry, don't bash me, i jus dunno!
> 
> Neyo *



Macworld San Francisco is always the first full week after New Years Day. So this year it's from January 6-January 10.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hobeaux _
> *Macworld San Francisco is always the first full week after New Years Day. So this year it's from January 6-January 10. *



Thanks Mate, maybe i should be let off, for being English?!   After all, i drive on the WRONG side of the road! 

Neyo


----------



## MacLegacy (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *What date is it in January?! ... Sorry, don't bash me, i jus dunno!
> 
> Neyo *



To be even more precise, I think the keynote is on January 7th


----------



## edX (Dec 27, 2002)

to be even more precise, the keynote is on the 7th at 9 am pst.


----------



## kendall (Dec 27, 2002)

anyone dare to guess what steve might be wearing?

black turtleneck and blue jeans anyone?


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *to be even more precise, the keynote is on the 7th at 9 am pst. *



HAHA! Wicked! ... one thing! .. whats that in GMT?!  

NeYo


----------



## edX (Dec 27, 2002)

pst is GMT -8 hours

no itanium, the biggest thing to come out of MWSF will be steve introducing his new tiedye wardrobe 

although some major rumor sites are saying he will be wearing a suit and tie


----------



## chevy (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *although some major rumor sites are saying he will be wearing a suit and tie  *



Rumor sites have the tendency to published the scariest ideas to attract readers !


----------



## MacLegacy (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *to be even more precise, the keynote is on the 7th at 9 am pst. *


----------



## plastic (Dec 28, 2002)

MWSF will see G5. This is a leak but for those who worked in Apple, they all know Jobs has the tendency to pull out a product prior to release if he thinks he wants to improve on it. 

Firewire 2.0 will be out. Taiwanese leak. Website was up for 2 days. They are one of the major manufacturers of Firewire External casing. And on the file was written FW2.0/USB2.0 for Mac. 

This is just some snooping around from Mac User Group Singapore. 

Regards.


----------



## Sergio (Dec 28, 2002)

Hi

Yes this seems to be sure Firewire 2.0 (1394B) will be out 
take a look at Macpower


----------



## MacLegacy (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silasthemac _
> *Bluetooth Keyboards and Mice on everything!!!!!!!!!!! *



You might not be wrong! Have a look at www.macosrumors.com in the archives' first page -> wireless  mouse and keyboard 

Another interesting article is about dynamic ornemental appearance on www.macrumors.com

as for Firewire2, that's interesting Sergio 
and
as for bluethooth wireless mouse, I hope they got two buttons and a scroll wheel at least!


----------



## Sighter (Dec 30, 2002)

GOT TO GET MORE BUTTONS ON THE MOUSE

I also beleive Apple will come up with something big on the musical side...All the Apple reps are working at the musics market developpement, music store etc...

-Sighter


----------



## MacLegacy (Dec 30, 2002)

Wouldn't it suck to have a ONE bouton wireless mouse??!!


----------



## fryke (Dec 30, 2002)

Well, you don't HAVE to buy it.


----------



## brianleahy (Dec 30, 2002)

Wouldn't bluetooth keyboards and mice be problematic in rooms with multiple macs?


----------



## chevy (Dec 30, 2002)

BlueTooth is far too complicated to set up for basic Mac users (non-techies).

FireWire 2 and USB 2, yes, probably, and ATA-133 (for larger drives).


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 30, 2002)

my hope and wish is that they give you the option to choose between a few things...

2 Button(or 3)/ one button

Black/White Pro Keybord

Bluetooth/non-Bluetooth  

and integrated bluetooth inside of all macs from now on!!!
oh and free airport cards


----------



## symphonix (Dec 30, 2002)

Of course, under the current climate of the threat of terrorism, higher security is completely understandable and doesn't really point to anything.

Actually, I wouldn't be surprised if Steve got up on stage and said "Well, we now have the 64-bit PowerPC 970 with bluetooth everything, in a case that changes colour. And we're not releasing it. In fact, we're not even going to show it to you. You're all too cheeky by far, trying to get a peek at what we make before the glue's even dry on the prototypes. It'll serve you right! ... " ;-p


----------



## MacLegacy (Jan 1, 2003)

symphonix- it's pretty logical (about higher security that is) but I hope you're wrong  

I've just read over at hardmac.com (in French but it's my first language you know..) that an anonymous person who seemed well informed told there would be 11 announcements at MWSF 

God I hope it's true!


----------



## MacLuv (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vyper _
> *Maybe nothing's getting out because they scared the crap out of the employees when they threw the book at that employee who was leaking info *



He wasn't an employee and at this point nobody has proven that Juan even exists. 

Hyperbole... don't give in...

As far as "expecting" anything from MWSF... I agree with the previous post and wouldn't set one's sights so high as the fall might be too great when Apple has nothing worth reporting that the industry doesn't already know. Unless it's a new business plan. Then I'd be happy.


----------



## MacLuv (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MacLegacy _
> *
> 
> I've just read over at hardmac.com (in French but it's my first language you know..) that an anonymous person who seemed well informed told there would be 11 announcements at MWSF
> *



The 11 Announcements:

1. Do not have false gods. Steve Jobs is your savior.

2. Do not speak Steve Jobs name in vein.

3. Keep holy the day of MWSF.

4. Honor your mouse and keyboard. They will be wireless.

5. Do not su do kill. Our software is stable.

6. Do not use a PC. It is evil.

7. Do not pirate software. 

8. Do not lie. Just tell people that they don't need faster computers just yet.

9. Honor your neighbor's Mac, as he has upgradith.

10. Honor your neighbor's iPod, as if you continue to do good deeds and be a dedicated iFanatic, you may one day be able to afford one.

11. Ours always goes to eleven, even if ten could be the highest.


----------

